#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  [MF] Estimating in Building Construction, 7th Edition 2010

## Poisoner

By Steven Peterson, Frank R. Dagostino
    Pub. Date: Jan 6, 2010 by Prentice Hall.
    ISBN-10: 0-13-119952-8
    ISBN-13: 978-0-13-119952-1
    List Price: $135.00




```
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




			<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
```


*Table of Contents*

1. Introduction to Estimating
2. Contracts, Bonds, and Insurance
3. Project Manual
4. The Estimate
5. Computers in Estimating
6. Overhead and Contingencies
7. Labor
8. Equipment.
9. Excavation
10. Concrete
11. Masonry
12. Metals
13. Wood
14. Thermal and Moisture Protection
15. Doors and Windows
16. Finishes
17. Electrical
18. Plumbing


19. Heating, Ventilating, and Air-Conditioning
20. Profit
21. Other Estimating Methods
Appendix A: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Small Commercial Building.
Appendix B: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Residential Building Project.
Appendix C: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Commercial Building Project.
Appendix D: Common Terms Used in the Building Industry
Appendix E: Conversions.
Appendix F: Billy's C-Store.
Appendix G: WinEst Software and Spreadsheets.
Index.See More: [MF] Estimating in Building Construction, 7th Edition 2010

----------


## sauro

Thanks bro

----------


## pipe

Thank you very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

The link is dead. Please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## josefreitas

new link hxxp://www.mediafire.com/download/y8g5yx58vc87skz/Estimating+in+Building+Construction%2C+7th+Edition  .pdf

----------


## racp12

Mr. *josefreitas*,
thank you very much. Please, notice that there is a little error on the link. I successfully used it as follows:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## LitoPrezioso

Thanks!

----------

